# Stolen Van



## windysurfer (Oct 26, 2009)

Had my van stolen off my drive sometime this afternoon.20/5/10
Blackburn area around 3 ish

T4 Karmann Gypsy reg K548 EUX.

Did have a Caravan store Awning, bike rack. black bonnet bra and rear ladder fitted.

Gutted 




























Any info

please ring 07713187518


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Bast**ds. You have my commiserations.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

awww sorry to hear the news, hope it turns up, ill keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Commisserations. We will be getting a lot of Motorhomes over here soon. TT races in a couple of weeks so will keep an eye out. Your Van looks quite distinctive, nice van, although no doubt some changes may be made. 
Hope it turns up intact soon. 
These people who steal others belongings seem to have no conscience or any feelings of guilt or any thought of the sorrow they cause. Makes me so angry.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello windysurfer - sorry to hear of your loss - looks a nice 'van.

Have a look at at the stolen motorhomes section on here - you can add your van to it

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MissingMotorhomes&file=stolen_help

It's a distinctive 'van, hopefully it can be found with no damage.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Truly sorry to hear of the theft. It seems the earlier vans are now being targeted as they haven't got the intereactive devices incorporated.
You are close enough to the Lakes where gangs have operated on remote farms cloning these vehicles
Sorry to be a Jobs comforter,but your nearest port is Heysham for ferries to Ireland.
Have you spread the information to the other sites?
Motorhomefun,outand about alive,ukcampsites and nomadclub?
also doesn't Lancs police have a stolen vehicle register?


Mods and admin please note
Could we just this once suspend this non publication of links from other sites especially as someones pride and joy has been stolen!!

Ive put this on the other sites for you I hope you have a successful outcome whichever way.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Windysurfer.

I will keep my eyes peeled on the way to Newbury tonight - I will be travelling on the M23, M25 and M4. It does look distinctive with the black bonnet and two over cab windows. 

Hope you get it back soon.

Julie


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

So sorry, that you've lost your pride and joy and also that there are such evil so and so's in the world. I do hope they get what they deserve!


----------



## johnawhiskey (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello windysurfer, didn't know you were on here. Being an ex T25 Karmann owner I spot them everywhere so I will keep my eyes open on my travels and let you know should I see anything. 

If anything a Karmann will be more difficult to move on under the radar with the boom in popularity and the success of Gren's site.


----------



## exdos (May 21, 2010)

This style of Karmann is very distinctive and should really stand out to any other motorhome owner on the road.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mobile*

I think you Should remove your mobile number from the post.

We all know who to call

Hooe you get it back, looks a nice motorhome.

TM


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Photo shows LHD so could be on its way to Europe or further.
viator.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear - stolen in broad daylight too. Did your neighbours hear anything?

I will keep my eyes open down here in the South.

Jenny


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

sorry to hear the news i,ll be looking out for it in northumberland
bowlty


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Really sorry to hear your news,that is absolutely awful.I live in Poole Dorset and will be vigilant as many M/Homes use our Port for channel crossing and I pass it 2/3 times a day.Really do commiserate with you.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

so sorry to hear this, i always wonder what happens if ur fulltiming in the van its a real worry is nothing safe anymore hope she comes back safe and sound.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your theft, will keep an eye out in Ireland, I live close to Rosslare ferryport

Finyar


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Windysurfer - "Pondlife" does not adequately describe the thieving scum.



bowlty said:


> sorry to hear the news i,ll be looking out for it in northumberland
> bowlty


Ditto 'Bowlty' - An extra set of eyes covering the A1 between Durham and Alnwick all next week.

Lot's of vans congregating in a certain part of Cumbria at the moment, but that tends to be a bit high profile with regards to policing, especially for such a recently stolen van.

Ken.


----------



## windysurfer (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
Still no news 

Put a few more detail on the following website
http://www.karmann-coachbuilts.com/stolen.htm

Please feel free to post this on any other forums you may visit.
Still trying to stay positive and hope I get it back


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out for it too.
PS - you have a PM


----------



## windysurfer (Oct 26, 2009)

KSH said:


> I'll keep an eye out for it too.
> PS - you have a PM


can't see a PM??


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

windysurfer said:


> KSH said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep an eye out for it too.
> ...


Its stuck in my outbox, hasn't been sent for some reason.
mail me on *edited out now*


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

KSH
Windysurfer has not signed up so he can't get PMs


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

richardjames said:


> KSH
> Windysurfer has not signed up so he can't get PMs


Cheers


----------

